# Merry Christmas - What are you eating and drinking?



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

If you celebrate Christmas, what are your food and beverage plans?

We are actually celebrating today on Christmas Eve because I volunteered to pick up a shift at work on Christmas day. 

We are going with a rib roast and baked potatoes served with a bottle of Argentine Malbec.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh, just turkey, stuffing, potatoes, some kind of veggie. Ya know the usual fixins. I however will be making a Yule log tonight. Wish I had some baileys to put in the filling.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

EVERYONE, MARRY CHRISTIANS

...I don't plan on consuming anything special today. Maybe drink some eggnog or something. I'm bad at festivals in general so...


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Dinner for 20+ here. Smoked salmon, smoked turkey breast, pork tenderloin, roast veggies, salad, charcuterie, and beverages. 

I'm eating the salad, veggies, and rice. And some great malbec.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2015)

Balthazar said:


> Dinner for 20+ here. Smoked salmon, smoked turkey breast, pork tenderloin, roast veggies, salad, charcuterie, and beverages.
> 
> I'm eating the salad, veggies, and rice. And some great malbec.


Easy for you, you're one of the wise men.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Scandinavian stuff: corned ham, grav lax (Americans spell it "lox"), various baked goods and candy, Beet salad, Red cabbage salad, Lunttu (Rutabaga), potatoes, and some other stuff.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Scandinavian stuff: corned ham, grav lax (Americans spell it "lox"), various baked goods and candy, Beet salad, Red cabbage salad, Lunttu (Rutabaga), potatoes, and some other stuff.


Can I go over for all that?!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dinner for 11.
My dearest and me,hosting a dinner for; parents, in-laws and grandparents. 
On the menu a.o :
Turkey cooked by my grandmother from the U.K with all the trimmings et. al.
It's going to be fabulous :tiphat:


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

Consume less chocolates, make decisions, be braver. 
That's what I will be consuming.
Plus some protein. 

♪ ♫ Wish all of you Merry Christmas ♪ ♫


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm drinking oolong tea and eating a peanut butter and honey sandwich on my home-made whole wheat bread.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> I'm drinking oolong tea and eating a peanut butter and honey sandwich on my home-made whole wheat bread.


If that's what makes you happy, I say: Go for it :tiphat:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

My dinner was quiet simple. I ate pork ribs, salad and guacamole. For dessert I ate banana cake and I drank non-alcoholic cider.

*Merry Christmas to all!!!*


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Today I'll eat at my brother's place, so no clue what I'll get (except that it will be good).

Tomorrow, I plan the following meal:

Carpaccio of duck and deer with rucola
Pheasant with red cabbage
French cheese plate
White chocolate mousse

I'll be drinking a good old rioja with that.

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I may munch a mince pie later.

Happy Christmas everyone!

:tiphat:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Roast pork sandwiches with stuffing, apple sauce, and crackling on home made rolls. It's just me and my mum, in our usual reclusive festive spirit, and I've never liked big roast dinners with all the trimmings anyway. I'll also be making my "famous" chocolate cheesecake tart (the biscuit base goes up the sides to make a crust), so I'm sure the both of us will be feeling appropriately awful on Boxing Day.

For drink there's plenty, both alcoholic and non-, and most of the former is whisky thanks to the Scotland excursion in October. I'll see how I feel later on (not going to lie, it will probably involve a dram or two of that delectable Old Pulteney 21) at the moment it's too early for me to want anything besides coffee.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Merry Christmas, everyone!

My aunt's already prepared the feast of pernil [roast pork] and turkey, rice, green bean casserole [in cream of mushroom, topped with french fired onions], a hash brown casserole she makes [don't know what's in it other than cheese, sour cream, potatoes, the usual goodness] and a salad.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Fish, turkey, chicken, lots of traditional Pies, with both meat and cheese, lots of cakes...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

As for the drinks i usualy sip beers but for this occasion i have bought some nice french wine...Im not an wine connoisseur but i hope this wil taste fine...http://vinoitakoto.com/vina/rose-francois-dulac-cotes-de-provence/


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

As I don't drink at home there will be no booze for me until the night of the 27th when I'm seeing a friend playing one of his occasional gigs at a club in Worcester. As regards food, I've just scoffed a handful of After Eight mint chocolates to keep me going but I won't be having a meal until about 4 p.m.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Carpaccio of duck and deer with rucola
> Pheasant with red cabbage
> French cheese plate
> White chocolate mousse


Yes, I sure do miss our holiday dinners when Mom was more active and my two Omas were still alive. Mom would make turkey with home-made stuffing and my favourite cranberry sauce (I always got a thrill watching her pour the fresh cranberries into a pot and hearing them pop inside the pot). Oma would roast either a duck or a goose (my favourites) for Silvester (NYE). Rotkohl or Blaukraut (we used the latter term, but Mom, being from the north, would occcasionally say the former) was a staple: sweetly spicy with cloves and cooked fresh apples. My other Oma would make Semmelklöse (a type of bread dumpling) that we would eat, slathered with the gravy from the birds. Rosenkohl (Rose Cabbage, or as it is known in English, Brussels Sprouts) accompanied festive eating.

We were never a dessert-eating family, except on special occasions, but then there would be Torten and Weihnachtskuchen (Christmas Cake) with candied fruit and nuts. I think it was somehow impregnated in a liqueur, because Mom would make it a few weeks early and have it mature in a lidded crystal dish. Of course, it rarely made it to Christmas, since my sister and I snuck pieces every day, but we didn't run out, so there must have been a hoard somewhere that we never exhausted. We were big fans of Mandarin Oranges and nuts in the shell, so there was always a spray of orange in the air and the crack of nuts to accompany the conversation.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This year my daughter is taking a tradition off our shoulders and is hosting Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, so I'm finally waking up to a clean house. She's an outstanding cook, plus last night everyone brought something exotic, so I'm not sure what I was eating. But I do know I had my first babka. That was wonderful.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Since I am in church playing for services on Christmas Eve and Christmas Morning we choose to eat out on the 25th. We meet a group of about 20 friends and descend on the same venue each year - and we let them do the cooking and washing of the dishes. 

A very Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The table is set, the turkey almost done and the guest will be arriving shortly.
I bid you: goodnight and have a nice evening .:cheers:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Merry Christmas 

In our family we usually have the big dinner last night (we decided to have a goose this year instead of the usual ham)--it was excellent  Today is a bit more subdued, but I volunteered to make chestnut stuffing, so we'll see how that goes


----------

